# Speed with Swords



## artist89 (Mar 31, 2005)

I was wondering if it is possiable for someone to deflect a bullet or dodge it? I am a red belt in TKD(2 more belts till black) But I was wanting to know cause if it is possiable, tell me what training methods you used such as leg weights, etc.  :mp5:


----------



## jkn75 (Mar 31, 2005)

If this is a joke, it's in the wrong place.

If it's not, you're in the wrong place with your training. Being relatively close to black belt it is time to start looking at other sources of information besides that provided by your instructor,movies and TV: martial arts related and otherwise. Start looking at other arts and become familiar with the popular styles and their training methods. I'm not saying to quit your art or take another art but find out what's out there. If you are going to be teaching at black belt and you have an ex-kenpoist or karateka, it helps to a little about their art. Outside of martial arts begin to look at some science information. Physics and anatomy are very crucial to martial artists. Start taking a look at your training within these contexts. It can be very enlightening. A physics book will answer this question for you.

My 2 cents about the question: Noone, IMO, could do this, no matter how much training. The only deflection or block would be purely unintentional.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 31, 2005)

artist89 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if it is possiable for someone to deflect a bullet or dodge it? I am a red belt in TKD(2 more belts till black) But I was wanting to know cause if it is possiable, tell me what training methods you used such as leg weights, etc.  :mp5:



OMG!

[edited to remove profanity, laughter, and generally snarky comments]

Um, no it is not possible.

Lamont


----------



## Isrephael (Apr 1, 2005)

Umm... It's possible to dodge a bullet in a round about way.
Step 1: Don't get into a fight with someone with a firearm.
Step 2: Repeat Step 1 ad infinitum.

Now, if you want the military answer:
At close range, you don't dodge a bullet, you keep your body away from the vector of the firearm.  This is why someone with a firearm should never do the hollywood thing and place the muzzle directly on their target.  This impedes their reaction time.  Either way, you must either IMMEDIATELY seize the weapon, then shoot/stab them yourself.  Regardless, your chances of getting fragged are still pretty high.
CIVILIAN APPLICATION: Utilize Step 1, as above.
At long range, you keep something between you and the firearm, OR, if you must move in the open, either low crawl or, if running, do so in a zig-zag pattern, preferrably with covering fire.  Again, your chances of getting fragged are still pretty high.
CIVILIAN APPLICATION: Utilize Step 1, as above.

But, no, you will not play Super Cyborg Zombie Ninja and slice a bullet in half with your "Ninja-to"

Oh, and did I mention? Step 1: Don't get into a fight with someone with a firearm.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 2, 2005)

Isrephael said:
			
		

> Umm... It's possible to dodge a bullet in a round about way.
> Step 1: Don't get into a fight with someone with a firearm.
> Step 2: Repeat Step 1 ad infinitum.
> 
> ...



But.... but.... but that won't look cool....


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 2, 2005)

You guys are wrong.

 This is an absolutly TRUE story, and I did in fact deflect a bullet with, believe it or not, one of those cheapo Stainless Steel wakizashi.

 I was sitting around with my friends, i was playing with the sword, they were doing some re-loading.  I made a joke at one of them, and he threw a lead bullet at me, not hard mind you, but threw it at me none the less, and I blocked it with the wakizashi.

 Now granted, it was luck more than anything that I was able to block it that way, but... I did block a bullet with a sword.

 So... there ya go.  It is TOTALY possible, and I am living proof.

 *As long as the bullet did not come out of the barrel of a firearm.*


----------



## DuneViking (Apr 4, 2005)

You might actually be able to dodge small caliber, pistol type ammo. The larger, rifle stuff is much harder. Many police and the military employ a technique that is effective and has saved some lives. After much reasearch modern science has studied the question you posed and com up with a system, called Kevlar.


----------



## .hack//ADAM (Apr 5, 2005)

DuneViking said:
			
		

> You might actually be able to dodge small caliber, pistol type ammo. The larger, rifle stuff is much harder. Many police and the military employ a technique that is effective and has saved some lives. After much reasearch modern science has studied the question you posed and com up with a system, called Kevlar.


A bullet is a bullet. The differences between the speeds of the rounds wouldn't matter, dodging a bullet is still really friggin' hard. Also, I don't think getting shot while wearing a kevlar vest would count as dodging. I think a lot of people think that a kevlar vest will just stop it and you won't feel a thing. Wrong-o... Before stopping, the bullet (depending on the gun) will still push into you about an inch, possibly breaking ribs an causing internal injuries. Though, a P90 can pierce body armour, and is probably the best gun on the planet!


----------



## Blindside (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm assuming that every reply on this thread is intended as humor or sarcasm.  

I assume you are referring to the FN P90?  My Ruger P90 isn't anything special on penetration. 

Lamont


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 6, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that every reply on this thread is intended as humor or sarcasm.
> 
> Lamont



Boy do I hope so...


----------



## .hack//ADAM (Apr 6, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that every reply on this thread is intended as humor or sarcasm.
> 
> I assume you are referring to the FN P90? My Ruger P90 isn't anything special on penetration.
> 
> Lamont


Yes, my mistake. I forgot the FN. From what I have heard the bullets from that thing lose all of their energry on impact and tumble inside of the target, ripiing up organs and stuff. Plus, it looks really cool!


----------



## AnimEdge (Apr 6, 2005)

FN P90 was created in the 80s in belguim to be used in tanks becouse of the lack of space and movement and is made for close close range battles and counters its lack of range and actual firepower with its rate of fire bacame popular in sci-fi circles (Stargate, I-Robot) for its fuuristic design and is quite liked by Shirow Masamune, the TR Version is Hoss


----------



## hwarang (May 28, 2005)

If you were keano reaves in the matrix... maybe youd have a chance... until then give up on it and work on catching the bullets with your teeth LOL
that was a joke.. dont really try to do that


----------

